# Need help choosing an external audio/video card ...



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Please help me choose an external audio/video card ... I want to be able to use it for REW (I'm sure that if the card has audio input and output, I will be okay, Right???); and the second task that I want to be able to do is transfer home videos on VHS to my computer to edit them later and save on DVD :yes:

I already have a DVD burner (HP), program for editing (Roxio) ... the only thing missing is the A/V card :yes:

By the way, I don't want anything expensive ... less than $100 if possible :bigsmile:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Overkill, but this will do the trick: http://www.musiciansfriend.com/prod...X1-USB-RecordingModeling-Interface?sku=249700

Probably need to pick up a couple of these too, while you're at it:
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/prod...gies-14-Male-to-RCA-Female-Adapter?sku=339508

You can also go this route:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...44-5106&SRCCODE=GOOGLEBASE&CMP=OTC-GOOGLEBASE
With a 1/8" to RCA from monoprice.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

> Overkill, but this will do the trick: http://www.musiciansfriend.com/prod...X1-USB-RecordingModeling-Interface?sku=249700
> 
> You can also go this route:
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...44-5106&SRCCODE=GOOGLEBASE&CMP=OTC-GOOGLEBASE
> With a 1/8" to RCA from monoprice.


Thank you Marshall :T

This is okay for the audio, but what I need is something that can also transfer video at the same time :yes:

My plan is to use it for REW, but later I will be transferring VHS to computer ... I don't want to get two cards for the computer raying:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

A ha, now I get it. I thought you already a video capture device. For under $100, you're going to be looking at something with a software encoder, in other words, the processor in your computer will have to do all the work of capturing and compressing the video. 

I'll have to defer to other folks on this. The last time I used a software solution, I wasn't very happy with the results.

If you don't have a speedy processor, I'd consider a hardware solution like the Hauppauge WinTV-PVR-USB2. It will cost a little more, but it's works great.

I think this is also hardware encoding, http://www.plextor.com/english/products/TV402U.htm, but it will not work with vista or mediacenter.

I don't think any of these will serve as audio outputs, so I'm not sure how realistic it is to expect double duty in REW.

Anyone else have options to consider?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Thank you Marshall :T

What do you think about this ... Amazon.com: USB NTSC Tuner / Digital Video Recorder: Electronics ... I was surfing the internet and came across this ... sound good ... but?? :huh:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Software encode, so you'll need a gutsy proc. The one amazon review says that the quality isn't so hot, still it might do what you're looking for. It's a ~$30 gamble.

What computer are you connecting this to?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

eugovector said:


> Software encode, so you'll need a gutsy proc. The one amazon review says that the quality isn't so hot, still it might do what you're looking for. It's a ~$30 gamble.
> 
> What computer are you connecting this to?


This will be connected to a Dell Dimension 3100 (2.8 or 3.0GHz processor, 512MB RAM and around 50GB free space), Roxio is the program I will be using to transfer the video and HP DVD 740 writer.

For REW it will be connected to a Dell Inspiron 1100 ...

What Do you think???


----------

